

New RStudio Beta Available - memset
http://blog.rstudio.org/2011/06/14/rstudio-beta-3-v0-94/

======
phren0logy
For such an early project, RStudio is _extremely_ impressive. I really like
the interactive plotting: <http://www.rstudio.org/docs/advanced/manipulate>

